# Bush has 'irascible' guide for thicket of forest policy



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

We may wish to read this to understand how the the new Agriculture Department undersecretary Mark Rey may be dealing with Michigan's forest policies.

Bush has 'irascible' guide for thicket of forest policy 

WASHINGTON  To introduce himself to the Forest Service's leadership team, the new Agriculture Department undersecretary listed the top 10 quirks everyone should know about him.

No. 2 left some unnerved.

"Perhaps you have heard the old Sicilian phrase, 'Revenge is a dish best served cold,' " Mark Rey said to a hotel ballroom of staffers and senior managers. "Unfortunately, no matter how hard I try to avoid it, this is part of my personal genome. I humbly request that you try to avoid encouraging that shortcoming."

A year later, Rey smiles behind his salt-and-pepper goatee.

"I was hoping that if I let them know that I am an irascible, cantankerous, generally unpleasant fellow to deal with, they'd minimize the times they brought me bad news," he said.
(and there is more)

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/nationworld/134654352_rey16m.html


----------

